# What's Hot and New on the Vape Scene?



## Modyrts (22/6/21)

So long story short I've had my Drag 2 since release paired with a Dead Rabbit v2 and was extremely dismayed at the abysmal build quality of the new Voopoo range. Ive owned almost everyone of their new range. Nothing else has really piqued my interest as Vapories around me aren't really stocking anything new.

So I'm looking for recommendations for a new setup or two and RDA/RTAs. I'm also looking for a kit (with a subohm tank) for my mother or a pod system. Preferably stuff that's hit the market recently or during this year. I'm looking for mid-price range.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/21)

@Modyrts I'm far from a pod fan but the Nevoks Pagee has impressed me and it's the first POD system that has stayed on my desk and in occasional use for more than a few days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/6/21)

Modyrts said:


> So long story short I've had my Drag 2 since release paired with a Dead Rabbit v2 and was extremely dismayed at the abysmal build quality of the new Voopoo range. Ive owned almost everyone of their new range. Nothing else has really piqued my interest as Vapories around me aren't really stocking anything new.
> 
> So I'm looking for recommendations for a new setup or two and RDA/RTAs. I'm also looking for a kit (with a subohm tank) for my mother or a pod system. Preferably stuff that's hit the market recently or during this year. I'm looking for mid-price range.



@Modyrts I'll be reviewing a new pod system within the next day or two. It was launched last month. I'll tag you in the review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Modyrts I'll be reviewing a new pod system within the next day or two. It was launched last month. I'll tag you in the review.


Please do!


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)

If you take a look at the Vapemail thread you’ll have an idea…. Very few gear made the hype this year. It’s quite disappointing…. Otherwise the vaping scene is turning into a desolate Podland slowly but surely.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If you take a look at the Vapemail thread you’ll have an idea…. Very few gear made the hype this year. It’s quite disappointing…. Otherwise the vaping scene is turning into a desolate Podland slowly but surely.


Yeah thats why im asking lol. Nothing has really been groundbreakingly good this year not even the youtubers are hyping much up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (23/6/21)

SIGNATURE MODS DOVPO CLUTCH x18 Dual 18650 MECHANICAL MOD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

vicTor said:


> SIGNATURE MODS DOVPO CLUTCH x18 Dual 18650 MECHANICAL MOD


Not going to lie, that looks extremely uncomfortable but thanks for the response


----------



## Munro31 (24/6/21)

Abyss, that's about the most hyped thing in 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

New Innokin Coolfire Z80 and Sensis for Innovation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964 (25/6/21)

Timwis said:


> New Innokin Coolfire Z80 and Sensis for Innovation!


Definitely. I've used the Innokin Sensis a few months now and started using the Innokin Coolfire Z80 today and both of them are on a different ballpark when it comes to great flavour and very long coil life. Its not what it just looks like its definitely whats under the hood and the new technology it uses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/21)

Reviewer DJL sb Vapes really likes the Sensis.

He did in-depth research into how much longer the coils last. His conclusion was that it extends life a bit but not substantially.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/21)

Hussar has a new RTA being released in a weeks time! The Hussar Gobby! I understand from the modder that it will be the first Hussar RTA that will have enough airflow for me! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (25/6/21)

Looks gorgeous Rob!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar has a new RTA being released in a weeks time! The Hussar Gobby! I understand from the modder that it will be the first Hussar RTA that will have enough airflow for me! So Bazinga!
> View attachment 233037
> View attachment 233038
> View attachment 233039
> ...


It's so beautiful, but the name!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

check this, another member pointed it out to me, saw it at Vapeking

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> check this, another member pointed it out to me, saw it at Vapeking



Ag kak, I'll never have money for my family


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Ag kak, I'll never have money for my family



fear not, apparently this mod is in the "bargain box" at Vapeking Craighall for only R200


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> fear not, apparently this mod is in the "bargain box" at Vapeking Craighall for only R200


Thank you, my family thanks you! Tonight we actually eating solid food again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> check this, another member pointed it out to me, saw it at Vapeking



This is certainly an interesting concept not gonna lie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar has a new RTA being released in a weeks time! The Hussar Gobby! I understand from the modder that it will be the first Hussar RTA that will have enough airflow for me! So Bazinga!
> View attachment 233037
> View attachment 233038
> View attachment 233039
> ...



I am liking the looks of that one Uncle Rob! Dammit... time to redo the xmas list again... was just saying earlier that I have my FOMO under control...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/21)

New pod system with a unique shape. See here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Reviewer DJL sb Vapes really likes the Sensis.
> 
> He did in-depth research into how much longer the coils last. His conclusion was that it extends life a bit but not substantially.
> 
> View attachment 233036



To be honest struggling to see that data but it seems from what i can read it's just testing The coil at a set wattage and has decided for that coil 100hertz which i wouldn't be at from trying different options!

I would be at 50 to 60 hertz with the 0.25ohm and 70 to 75 hertz with the 0.65ohm coil, that's after some experimenting which increases coil life even further also i can't emphasise enough the improvement in saturated consistent flavour. Also i can't see any use of Refresh in that data which i found as key to coil longevity as having it in F0 mode which i am sure being a Sensis user @fbb1964 will confirm, using both in tandem F0 mode and refresh every 300 puffs coil longevity is very impressive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

The other good thing about both the Sensis and Coolfire Z80 is they are not cash cows unlike the incredibly expensive Abyss which to get the best out of requires purchase after purchase, when looking at the Abyss thread what people need to know is a lot of extra purchases are pictured with it and discussed and for what is a lot of money for a proprietary chipset device it actually comes with very little! All those Black Suicide Mod baggies with add on parts, bridges etc are all extra money! This new technology is affordable to mainstream vapers and not just the better off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (25/6/21)

Timwis said:


> To be honest struggling to see that data but it seems from what i can read it's just testing The coil at a set wattage and has decided for that coil 100hertz which i wouldn't be at from trying different options!
> 
> I would be at 50 to 60 hertz with the 0.25ohm and 70 to 75 hertz with the 1.2ohm coil, that's after some experimenting which increases coil life even further also i can't emphasise enough the improvement in saturated consistent flavour. Also i can't see any use of Refresh in that data which i found as key to coil longevity as having it in F0 mode which i am sure being a Sensis user @fbb1964 will confirm, using both in tandem F0 mode and refresh every 300 puffs coil longevity is very impressive!



Jip I agree. 100hz seems very high and not using the Refresh function occasionally certainly won't help to increase the coil life span. After using the Refresh function the coil in use, even if its been used for weeks and thousands of puffs later, makes a huge difference. The refreshed coil vape tastes like a brand new coil that's just been inserted. I did a bit of digging on the Sensis and found this article.

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/03/innokin-sensis-vape-technology.html

I quote just this part:

"We tested the Sensis extensively with over 6200 puffs. And the least we can say is that it actually works. And even quite well. The coils have an exceptional lifespan (almost 50% more depending on the liquid and the style of vape)."

This is what the Innokin specs say of using the F0 function on the Innokin Coolfire Z80 mod.

http://www.innokin.com/coolfire-z80

I quote just this part:




My opinion based on my own personal experience using both the Innokin Sensis and Coolfire Z80 mods are that both were very good buys for the money spent on them. The new technology actually works and is definitely not just a sales gimmick or marketing ploy by Innokin. If for some reason you don't like the Sensis pod cartridge the 510 adapter included can be used for any other atty required. The Coolfire Z80 has the standard 510 connection for using any other atty as well. I have not tested it yet but it will be interesting to see how these devices vape using DIY tanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

I have just watched the previously posted Youtube review and find his findings for the 0.25ohm coil flawed as 100 hertz is not suitable for that coil head as explained in @fbb1964's post!

To get a better prospective and to make it more balanced here is the findings cropped from the previously posted graphic for the 0.65ohm coil which shows a much greater difference!





Even here if he had the frequency set at between 70 to 75 hertz he would of had even better results and this is without using refresh which adds to coil life even further!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

